

Hadoop + Python = Happy - colinhevans
http://code.google.com/p/happy/

======
paulsmith
I'd love to see a real-world map/reduce example that wasn't wordcount.

~~~
nose
Sort:
[http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/hadoop/core/trunk/src/examples/...](http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/hadoop/core/trunk/src/examples/org/apache/hadoop/examples/terasort/)

Sudoku:
[http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/hadoop/core/trunk/src/examples/...](http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/hadoop/core/trunk/src/examples/org/apache/hadoop/examples/dancing/Sudoku.java?view=markup)

------
pmorici
Python 2.2... ... That's like 4 versions behind the current.

